# Boards



## milleniumgirl (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not a good writer and as you all know, my first language isn't English but I'd like to talk about boards. I don't know about you, guys, but I joined my first bodybuilding board in the 90's. It was a French forum with a lot of members and activity but you know the French, they think they rule the world. Anyway I got bored and left.

The first US big bodybuilding I joined was SSB. Gymace was an European like I am and we could get along pretty well. I made it to VIP ... before being banned for calling another member a scammer (I never got the stuff I had paid for). I know it wasn't GA's decision to ban me, he was sad about the whole situation but it was a staff decision and there is nothing he could do about it. At the time I was a member at other boards: some went down, others changed names or are still around: infinity muscle, millenium muscle, BBD, genxxl, professional muscle, freakzonline, Musclemorphism, thevipboard and many many others. It was hard to keep up with all of them. Of course as you know they were open sources boards ... That's when Raw Deal happened --- many people got busted including Gymace, JTP and others. 

Raw Deal changed things. People were kinda scared of joining open boards. They thought that L.E. might be lurking (remember that at SSB L.E. impersonated a source, taking orders and everything). A lot of small boards opened but many didn't last long. Some are still around but are struggling to survive. People join because they are invited but they stop posting after a while. It's a sad situation but there is nothing you can do about it. Small boards are born to die if they don't find a way to increase traffic. Of course they can have contests and everything to attract more members but then again people will join trying to win and then will leave eventually.

My home board is one of the best ever, basskiller's WCBB. I couldn't believe it when he asked me to be a mod there, it was a honor! Everybody knows basskiller, he's a famous guy and yet he's a friend, he's always there when I need him. Worldclassbodybuilding is a great community where no bashing is allowed. WCBB is not a source board which makes it very safe (if you're not a member there yet, please feel free to check it out and feel free to tell bass that I invited you there). 

I don't think that there's a magical "recipe" to make of a board a big hit. Let's say that a knowledgeable staff and great posts/articles are a good start.

MG


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 11, 2012)

I joined Elite-Bodiez about a month ago. That was my first gear board. People starting complaining about not getting their gear, and POOF!, the site disappeared. I found this site and joined right away. I was saved from ordering from Z, met new friends here at SI, and am getting ready to run my very first AAS cycle in a few more weeks. I joined ology last week because a lot of members here are members on that site- but it is a bit too cumbersome for me. Way too big.....sometimes big isn't always better. Have the seen the latest thread of Herm with his dog and girl? TOO BIG.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 11, 2012)

I forgot to tell that giving status to everybody who is somebody somewhere isn't a guarantee for traffic.  I still think that status should be earned not given.  That was like that when I joined SSB, you had to post and reach 3,000 posts before turning a VIP and that was an incentive to post (the posts in "Introduction" didn't increase your post counts).


----------



## Zeek (Jul 11, 2012)

Keep the discussion going guys I thionk this is a great thread topic but I would like to focus in on what kills many of these boards. Because lets face it 90% o the boards or more are dead zones!

 I am trying to do different things here by not consoring members, letting them discuss brands prices anything they want really with the exception of private sources that we must respect.

 Anyway off to PT but when I get back I would love to get into this more!  ty Mill girl!

 I believe the key to success of a bor dis the newbie memer and your ability to attract them to your board and help them. Not dividing them into nobody status by making half the board vets and the other half vips is a big key to it all I beliieve.

 I try and will continue to try harder in ways to make the members run this board!  Not me or my staff per say but the members themselves!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 11, 2012)

What kills boards is that there are too many .... boards around.  Only the strongest survive.  It's sad but it's how it is.


----------



## DF (Jul 11, 2012)

I know what can kill an Hrt forum, but mummmmmms the word.

Pushing shit sponsors, aholes, douch bag mods and or admin. members being disrespected by other members, mods/admin.


----------



## Jada (Jul 11, 2012)

I truly started with ology, I was on that site everyday , eatin shittin drinkin watching tv on ology but after a while I noticed that members weren't treated well plus there is a restriction on what u can say about labs etc. People should be able to speak there mind but respectful. I also noticed the bashing on ? When a newbie would ask. I got a invite from CFM and it was the best thing I did. This Board for me is the Best. I quote papa Zeek" *Members come first". This is y I ain't going no where.*


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 11, 2012)

What kills a board for me is assholes, too much spam, disinformation (pushing bad sponsors), bad info and just being dead. I like it here the most because each day there are new posts that are interesting and I learn from. I am online all day long for school, so I spend many hours on here a day and it is always being updated with new posts. Other places I check everyday and there might be a couple new posts in the forums I care about.

Side note, I knew you were in Europe Millgirl, but had no clue english wasn\'t your first language. You speak it very well!


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 11, 2012)

Here's what I have found that makes SI a little different than everyone else:

An overwelming amount of members seem to use dom sources instead of those big name european sources-this seems to set the tone here at SI different right off 

I don't see a lot of that kindergarden business where members are lecturing new guys about their cycles, gear, lack of knowledge, etc.

Overwelming sense of people trying to be helpful (shout outs to Rowdy, Herm, Andro, etc, ect, etc.)

I feel like I am around adults....not children. I like our 30's, 40's and 50's members. Makes for more mature dialogue. Ever been to T-Nation???

And finally....I mostly get the same answer when I ask questions. If I ask,"What do you guys suggest for PCT after 1st Test Cycle?", I get very similar answers. Makes me think people actually know what they are talking about. Ever been to BB.com??


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 11, 2012)

I have had so many different types of experiences on boards, some good, some bad and some just straight out boring. I don't have a lot of free time so I want a board I feel comfortable being on and that's what SI does for me


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 11, 2012)

My first Board was the Iron Den. It put me next to some seriously knowledgeable Veterans... Some of the top guys for me were Get Some, Lizard King, Someanddone and Admin(our owner) was always around to sort of help me understand what the community really was and how to manage personalities better. And then there were a few guys that I thought were respectable Vets that turned out to be quite the opposite. Probably wouldn't have realized it if not for Admin giving me a clue.

I've suffered a lot of disappointments as a new guy to the boards. At one point I was a member of so many Boards it was just insane. But I just wanted to see what this "community" was everyone was talking about. I think I can almost name all of them...

The Iron Den
World Class Bodybuilding
Mesomorphosis
Anabolic Pit
Datbtrue
MeatHedz
Musclebound Mayhem
The VIP Board
Professional muscle
Outlaw Muscle

I think that was it...

Nowadays I only visit SI, TID, WCBB and Meso for entertainment. The rest I'd be happy to never log into again. A couple I'm not welcome at anyway


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 11, 2012)

I personally think we have something special here... being able to differentiate from all the "run of the mill" boards, which I was on years & years ago, is huge. (Lots of people just spend hours trying to research and weed through the BS info @ those places so the "true" member count is lower than advertised IMO because many don't even post... for fear or whatever else)
Based on my experience with life, AAS, boards, websites in general and dealing with the internet "public @ large" it takes something special to draw REAL members/people/customers/viewers/collaborators/teammates/colleagues....etc. 

I have been part of many very successful winning teams/initiatives/groups and the like... after you taste winning everything else tastes like AASSHOLE because the winning group makes you better all around... competing/sharing/learning/fighting with the best makes you the best. So I have a nose for special things like that and at the risk of sounding like an ass or snob i will say that I won't associate myself with anything less than what can elevate me in more than one facet of life. (i.e.: if x_board HAS the best of the best in x_category but they were all jerks that doesn't really help you grow & elevate yourself/your game because the other essential pieces aren't there)

SI SMELLLLS GOOD BROTHERS... take in a nice long whiff of that shit and feel good about being here! Participate and you will grow in strides along with this budding community!

Although I have not known all of you for super long periods of time I know what I see... and will say that we have some of the best bros I have yet to meet here! ONE OF THE BEST PARTS: We are ALL interested in helping the next guy BECOME his best - EVEN the greenest of the green. This is not a standard find and we have special elements at work here.

I have said similar stuff in other threads here on SI but I believe it so I will say it again each time I feel the need because the new guys need to see it also.

Anro singing out... sorry for the novel


----------



## 69nites (Jul 11, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> My first Board was the Iron Den. It put me next to some seriously knowledgeable Veterans... Some of the top guys for me were Get Some, Lizard King, Someanddone and Admin(our owner) was always around to sort of help me understand what the community really was and how to manage personalities better. And then there were a few guys that I thought were respectable Vets that turned out to be quite the opposite.  Probably wouldn't have realized it if not for Admin giving me a clue.
> 
> I've suffered a lot of disappointments as a new guy to the boards.  At one point I was a member of so many Boards it was just insane. But I just wanted to see what this "community" was everyone was talking about. I think I can almost name all of them...
> 
> ...


Why you would go to olm and pm after being on the den is beyond me. 

There is a lot of knowledge on HCM that I used to have access to on the den. 

Dat is by far the best place to go if you want to learn about peptides. It wont be an easy read but you will leave with a greater sense of understanding than you can get anywhere else.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 11, 2012)

69 I feel you bro and respect what you are saying but PM with all it's drawbacks does have first off a shit ton of activity followed by occasional really good posts about some thing sthat really matter ot us and most important

Scammers... I know who is scamming when before everyone else around the boardds because I see the neg feedback go up[ before the mods get a chance to gank it off!!  I stalk that board for this info!


 Otherwise , you guys are giving great lessons with the info you are sharing and I am taking notes here!!!  trust that



69nites said:


> Why you would go to olm and pm after being on the den is beyond me.
> 
> There is a lot of knowledge on HCM that I used to have access to on the den.
> 
> Dat is by far the best place to go if you want to learn about peptides. It wont be an easy read but you will leave with a greater sense of understanding than you can get anywhere else.


----------



## bleachx (Jul 11, 2012)

"after you taste winning everything else tastes like AASSHOLE" ~AndroSport 

HAHahahahaha fucking clasic!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 11, 2012)

I know the secret to a big active board!! Newbies guys!!!  plz as we bring them treat them well and teach them the right way in a kind and brotherly fashion. Pretty much EXACTLY as you guys have been doing! and mark my words we will grow large!

 Now yes with an influx of ppl and newbies we are going to have assholes sneak in here! give ppl a chance since everyone can have a bad day or two but we need to keep these ppl out or they grow like a cancer and spread their misery.

 Anyway lets keep the ball going in wht makes the boards fail!!  this is great stuff!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 11, 2012)

69nites said:


> Why you would go to olm and pm after being on the den is beyond me.
> 
> There is a lot of knowledge on HCM that I used to have access to on the den.
> 
> Dat is by far the best place to go if you want to learn about peptides. It wont be an easy read but you will leave with a greater sense of understanding than you can get anywhere else.



Ya hear people talk about em is all. I don't use the same handle for those boards... Plus HK  at OLM 

Dat is definitely a brainy place and I like it quite a bit. Learned the foundation of GH use there. 

I don't want to board bash and I won't talk shit about the owner of HCM or any member there, but I hear some things that leave me scratching my head. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 11, 2012)

Very cool MG.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 11, 2012)

this is the shit!! good people good info.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 11, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't want to board bash and I won't talk shit about the owner of HCM or any member there, but I hear some things that leave me scratching my head. I'll leave it at that.


Ya, I stay out of the board politics over there because I disagree with some of it but the experience level over there gives it so much value. I really respect aj's input on anything bb related and wish things had turned out differently.


----------



## beasto (Jul 11, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I know what can kill an Hrt forum, but mummmmmms the word.
> 
> Pushing shit sponsors, aholes, douch bag mods and or admin. members being disrespected by other members, mods/admin.



I agree. We really don't have that problem here and I don't ever think that it would arise. So far everything's been great and SI is really setting itself up for success. It's got other boards beat by a long shot. We are getting a lot of good traffic. Mods are great here. Here at SI it really is a big difference here than other boards that I have been on over the years.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 11, 2012)

The main reason this board is the way it is is beacuse of YOU guys the MEMBERS and the outstanding knowledge around here page by page thread by thread is just more helpfull than any board you can go and ask for help. Everytime a new guy sign up here everyone just want to help and answer their question, almmost inmediatly become part of us. I will use some ex. of this: Ken just sign up no too long ago and he is active asking question and get related with everything he can, WHY?? cause he wants to learn and he has told me he love the way we are helping him without bashing him. There are many of you guys in here that are just amazing how take care of new guys here. Not only that but the jokes around here and no one gets offend it is just brotherhood like no other. The way Zeek has running this board is diffrent and thats why we are who we are. THE BEST AROUND!!!!


----------



## Georgia (Jul 12, 2012)

This board is gay
































Around 10


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 12, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I know what can kill an Hrt forum, but mummmmmms the word.
> 
> Pushing shit sponsors, aholes, douch bag mods and or admin. members being disrespected by other members, mods/admin.



Im 100% with you. This is what steered me away from steroidology.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm a member of ology and SI. I have very little free time so I'm kinda selective. Ology has some dicks on it but, I do see some good posts and there are a lot of good people there....hell I see half of you homos there. I have thought about joining PM but I feel guilty about not spending enough time here. At the end of the day if I was forced to pick one...today it would be SI....I love you guys....I got to to get me E2 checked


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 12, 2012)

Well I've been browsing boards for a few years now on just about all of them. Which I have learned most of my knowledge from Ology and I've gained quite a bit of over the past few years. I'm sorry cuz I love the p's and dawg but Ology staff steers away good guys that speak the truth.  The site was made in like 03 or 04 somewhere there and you rarely see anyone that has quite a bit of time on there. What's that say? I mean its all new guys and the generation before leaves. I mean i still stop over from time to time but not like I did before. They kinda steer their members away. At least that's how I feel. The whole rep thing over there is completely 100% fucked!!! They give these guys issues thank have helped, saved, made there lifestyles so much better. I can think of a few but cobra, and cash have been ran outta there for speaking their mind. Then we make this place and I've made it my new home. It's not like any other site I've been on cause we don't have clicks like that. If i sign up at a new place and there's always that group. You know what I'm talking about the ones that flame all the new guys. Here we have gotten a bunch of new guys that fit right in. One minute they're new, the next they're participating in cock talk. WE MAKE IT VERY HOMELY FOR ANY NEW GUY!!!!  Some of you guys I text all the time, some of you are on my fbook. Some of you I feel closer to then my actual buddies.  Like zeek I probably would take a bullet for you, probably have to think about it for a second lol. A lot of really intelligent guys and gals here .  I hope you can maybe learn something from me as I've learned from a lot of you guys. Pob is another great guy. I just met him and already like him. Ok cough cough now I'm going back to being a crazy, mean, throw da hammer down mod. Lol enough sensitive talk.


----------



## DF (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh jeeze we love you to ya big fucking homo.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 12, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Well I've been browsing boards for a few years now on just about all of them. Which I have learned most of my knowledge from Ology and I've gained quite a bit of over the past few years. I'm sorry cuz I love the p's and dawg but Ology staff steers away good guys that speak the truth.  The site was made in like 03 or 04 somewhere there and you rarely see anyone that has quite a bit of time on there. What's that say? I mean its all new guys and the generation before leaves. I mean i still stop over from time to time but not like I did before. They kinda steer their members away. At least that's how I feel. The whole rep thing over there is completely 100% fucked!!! They give these guys issues thank have helped, saved, made there lifestyles so much better. I can think of a few but cobra, and cash have been ran outta there for speaking their mind. Then we make this place and I've made it my new home. It's not like any other site I've been on cause we don't have clicks like that. If i sign up at a new place and there's always that group. You know what I'm talking about the ones that flame all the new guys. Here we have gotten a bunch of new guys that fit right in. One minute they're new, the next they're participating in cock talk. WE MAKE IT VERY HOMELY FOR ANY NEW GUY!!!!  Some of you guys I text all the time, some of you are on my fbook. Some of you I feel closer to then my actual buddies.  Like zeek I probably would take a bullet for you, probably have to think about it for a second lol. A lot of really intelligent guys and gals here .  I hope you can maybe learn something from me as I've learned from a lot of you guys. Pob is another great guy. I just met him and already like him. Ok cough cough now I'm going back to being a crazy, mean, throw da hammer down mod. Lol enough sensitive talk.



I was about to say... stop sending me all those chain text messages with the naked cartoons & stuff please. I still love you tho


----------



## Hurt (Jul 12, 2012)

It has already been hit on by quite a few in this thread, but the thing that makes a board thrive IMO is the newbie member feeling welcome and part of a community of like-minded individuals willing to help.

I am on a few boards: SI, Ology, PM, TID, and TFN and I can tell you that the ones I decide to be active on were the ones that made me feel at home...I've posted on some boards with an intro and never received a single post...a newb posts here and there are 25 "Welcomes" in NO TIME.


----------



## Georgia (Jul 12, 2012)

Eat the newbs to grow big and strong


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 12, 2012)

I think I'm gonna cry.....

Seriously though, everyone here is respectful and helpful. And for some reason all of the new people seem to be respectful and intelligent too. I've never seen any threads like "so my buddy gave me these dbols and winnys and told me to take one before i work out every day", which you seen on ology all the time (which is the only other board I've spent time on). New people here seem to have already done their homework somewhat, and they come with legitimate questions. It's easy to give respectful answers and feedback when the new people are a little more mature and educated to begin with.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 12, 2012)

Hurt said:


> a newb posts here and there are 25 "Welcomes" in NO TIME.


I welcome every new guy like I wish they would welcome me if I joined another site.  It's very important to feel welcome or else you will just lurk and not post.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 13, 2012)

Something I forgot to mention and it's more of an observation than anything else and something that Mrs. P and I have discussed before, is how some to a lot of women on these types of boards tend to not support each other as I feel they should, some straight out ignore the other women and only respond to the men and you know what I'm going to say about that as some of you know from ology, we had some women that were pretty much there just for male attention. I have seen women on other boards that were keeping a log and as soon as another female (and sometimes male) gives some input that the OP doesn't like, they shut down or get pissy, you have to take the good with the bad if you want to be on these boards...same with being corrected, just take it as a good thing someone let you know and move on.

Now, I see this behavior two ways and it's pretty simple. Jealousy and or women that are insecure and need the attention to feel good about themselves. I do understand the two but the fact that I am a very confident and independent person these attitudes irritate the shit out of me. We are a community that all share a common interest whether it's gear or just training, we should support each other period. 

Just something I wanted to share!


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 13, 2012)

The first board i ever found was Elite Fitness and i thought it was amazing how much information you could get. But the Elite folks as good as they were did not represent my views on life and the board was pretty commercial. It as a good noob start.

I moved over to Ology a while ago and still visit - but i've seen people come and go. I picked up a lot of knowledge from Ology.

What i like about this board the help i got when i ran into trouble with a dud uncle. I had people reachout and actively assist me in working out how to get around the issue and keep moving. And that rates 10 out of 10 for me. Sure im pretty mild mannered compared to the competition folk - thats not my goal - yet i dont feel like im out of place and the help i get is awesome. Props to SI - my fav board these days.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 13, 2012)

woman can definitely be different from men and I believe that is programmed in genetically from our past and can;t be changed

 Men had to cooperate to bring down the large game in order to feed the clan. We are programmed to work together to get something bigger than ourselves down and done.

 Women on the other hand stayed back at the camp tending to the kids, and keeping the "home" as clean as possible for pre historic times lol  they see each other as rivals and have since the dawn of time.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 13, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> woman can definitely be different from men and I believe that is programmed in genetically from our past and can;t be changed
> 
> Men had to cooperate to bring down the large game in order to feed the clan. We are programmed to work together to get something bigger than ourselves down and done.
> 
> Women on the other hand stayed back at the camp tending to the kids, and keeping the "home" as clean as possible for pre historic times lol  they see each other as rivals and have since the dawn of time.



That and also can just be bitches...just sayin


----------



## Mrs P (Jul 14, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> woman can definitely be different from men and I believe that is programmed in genetically from our past and can;t be changed
> 
> Men had to cooperate to bring down the large game in order to feed the clan. We are programmed to work together to get something bigger than ourselves down and done.
> 
> Women on the other hand stayed back at the camp tending to the kids, and keeping the "home" as clean as possible for pre historic times lol  they see each other as rivals and have since the dawn of time.





Jenner said:


> Something I forgot to mention and it's more of an observation than anything else and something that Mrs. P and I have discussed before, is how some to a lot of women on these types of boards tend to not support each other as I feel they should, some straight out ignore the other women and only respond to the men and you know what I'm going to say about that as some of you know from ology, we had some women that were pretty much there just for male attention. I have seen women on other boards that were keeping a log and as soon as another female (and sometimes male) gives some input that the OP doesn't like, they shut down or get pissy, you have to take the good with the bad if you want to be on these boards...same with being corrected, just take it as a good thing someone let you know and move on.
> 
> Now, I see this behavior two ways and it's pretty simple. Jealousy and or women that are insecure and need the attention to feel good about themselves. I do understand the two but the fact that I am a very confident and independent person these attitudes irritate the shit out of me. We are a community that all share a common interest whether it's gear or just training, we should support each other period.
> 
> Just something I wanted to share!




Very true points Jen, the first board I joined was Ology, I had never been on any forums, didn't have a facebook, my space any of that stuff (still don't) My first impression was not a negative one, most members were welcoming, but yes there were some female members that weren't... Why ? 
Well, because like u stated, I guess some of these girls are just insecure & plain out haters....I have very, very few true female friends, honestly I don't really understand why some women are so catty & bitchy with other women, I don't understand the envy & anger toward other women, since I'm not like that... But I've learned to not care & not let $hit like that bother me... I like to support & be welcoming to every member, but especially ladies since I know they usually rather stay back stage, I know for some it takes a lot of courage to join & start posting. 

I think that's why u & I get along Jen, I have a lot of respect for u & I love how real and 0 BS u are... 
Now, pls give me your ab routine  

I was also part Needtobuildmuscle, & was a mod there, I am happy not to be part of it anymore is all I can say, I was in Elite Fitness & didn't really like it, bunch of immature members. 

So, I now only post here & Ology.   
.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 14, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> Very true points Jen, the first board I joined was Ology, I had never been on any forums, didn't have a facebook, my space any of that stuff (still don't) My first impression was not a negative one, most members were welcoming, but yes there were some female members that weren't... Why ?
> Well, because like u stated, I guess some of these girls are just insecure & plain out haters....I have very, very few true female friends, honestly I don't really understand why some women are so catty & bitchy with other women, I don't understand the envy & anger toward other women, since I'm not like that... But I've learned to not care & not let $hit like that bother me... I like to support & be welcoming to every member, but especially ladies since I know they usually rather stay back stage, I know for some it takes a lot of courage to join & start posting.
> 
> I think that's why u & I get along Jen, I have a lot of respect for u & I love how real and 0 BS u are...
> ...



You know I feel the same about you lady! Shit, you are the only female I communicate with  I have no patience for the BS and I will be nice utill I see that I'm not getting it back and then I'm done. I don't need validation from anyone, I know I bust my ass...lol

You are right though, the BS is what keeps women from joining...sad.

Oh, and just posted my ab workout from today  Love ya girl!


----------



## DF (Jul 14, 2012)

A good board needs some interesting threads.  Who wants to come & read boring ass shit?


----------

